

Tom Morello: 'Paul Ryan Embodies the Machine Our Music Rages Against' - awwstn2
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/tom-morello-paul-ryan-is-the-embodiment-of-the-machine-our-music-rages-against-20120816

======
jcmoscon
Left wing propaganda is everywhere.

------
toomuchcoffee
And visa-versa.

